# Webseite seit gestern voll langsam - wie finde ich fehler



## klausi89 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo meine Webseite ist seit gestern abend auf einmal voll langsam....wie kann ich herausfinden wo der Fehler ist?

logfiles werden nicht mitgeschrieben, weiß leider auch nicht wie ich das anstellen kann.

Und aus so einer logfile werde ich auch nicht schlau.... wie könnte ich den noch herausfinden was auf einmal meine webseite so verlangsamt.

Bitte dringend um hilfe !!!!!


----------



## Technipion (1. Oktober 2019)

Es kann viele Gründe geben, warum eine Seite langsam ist. Was genau stimmt denn nicht? (lange Ladezeiten, oder ruckeln irgendwelche Animationen, etc?)

Wie ist die Seite gehostet? (vServer oder nur Webspace?; PHP oder was anderes?)
Hast du einen SSH-Zugang? Kannst du htop ausführen?

Wir könnten uns die Seite mal anschauen, wenn du einen Link posten würdest...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Oktober 2019)

Hi,
mach als erstes mal die Konsole, in den DevTools auf und schau ob dort Fehler ausgegeben werden.

Gruß


----------



## ComFreek (1. Oktober 2019)

In den DevTools der meisten Browser sieht auch ein Performance Messtool. Es hält fest, wo die Zeit tatsächlich verbraten wird.
Ohne zu wissen, ob es am Netzwerk, CSS Rendering, JS Ausführung oder oder oder liegt, ist ein Beheben eher ein zufälliges Rumstochern.


----------

